# DIY Repair Pioneer VSX-D711 Home Theater?



## spirittoo (1 mo ago)

I am getting a amp error from this pioneer VSX ... grated it is an old unit, and I don't really need it but I would like to see if I can repair it. The big question is can I get the part?

I tried unplugging the unit to reset it. The unit will function for a while but the error would return. Obviously a component has failed. I see on youtube a lot of people restoring old amps as well as other electronics ... anyone like that out here that can give me some advice? 
Thanks for reading my post and happy holidays!🤶🎅


----------

